
New References to AMD Processors Discovered in macOS 10.15.4 Beta - swznd
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/02/07/macos-catalina-amd-apu-references/
======
ngcc_hk
Wait for the Arm more.

But this makes a lot of sense as AMD is cheaper in medium to high end on non-
data centre machines. And Apple not only is in that niche it used amd card
exclusively.

